# NHT Vt-1 speakers--any good?



## earwicker7

There's a pair of these (used) locally for CHEAP. Like "I could easily spend more on sushi" cheap. They seem to have had a somewhat high (like upper mid-fi) retail price, so either it's a good deal or the person just can't get rid of them because they're crap. Obviously, I'm not expecting to get Magnepans for the price of a dinner, but if they have a decent enough sound, they could be useful for my television rig, which is currently using the stock speakers built into the Sony SXRD-60 (surprisingly good sound for stock speakers, but the bass is muddy).

 Anyone familiar with them?


----------



## panda

they're excellent for a 5.1 system. direct competition with psb alpha a/v which i feel is better for music but not as good for HT.


----------



## Spasticteapot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *earwicker7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's a pair of these (used) locally for CHEAP. Like "I could easily spend more on sushi" cheap. They seem to have had a somewhat high (like upper mid-fi) retail price, so either it's a good deal or the person just can't get rid of them because they're crap. Obviously, I'm not expecting to get Magnepans for the price of a dinner, but if they have a decent enough sound, they could be useful for my television rig, which is currently using the stock speakers built into the Sony SXRD-60 (surprisingly good sound for stock speakers, but the bass is muddy).

 Anyone familiar with them?_

 

Yes. You may well get Magnepan quality for Sushi money - while hardly NHT's best efforts and sixteen years old, I feel I can safely say that they're pretty darn good speakers. They were, however, intended to be used with a sub.


----------



## earwicker7

Unfortunately, by the time I got a response from you guys, they were gone. Thanks, though... 

 It seems like there are a few out there for sale that are around $200 for the sub and speakers (if I had jumped on that other deal, it would have been $30 for both!). If they're good speakers, why are they so cheap? Do they have an undeserved reputation of some sort, or is it just that they aren't trendy?


----------



## Spasticteapot

NHT makes somewhat uninteresting an un-creative speakers - woofers and dome tweeters in boxes. While the end result is big, boxy, and not very attractive, it does generally work very well. During the late 80s, the NHT SuperZeros and SuperOnes were considered a major audio bargain. 

 $200 is a bit more than I would spend (though it does depend on which model of sub and amp - some of them were pretty impressive!), but you could likely do much, much worse for the money.


----------



## Alpha 1 Omega

been a wile since you have been on there site hu ??


----------

